# Need suggestions on making a mohawk for my costume



## ToxicPup (Jun 10, 2012)

ok so yeah my character: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8093030/

has a bright green mohawk and im going to be working on this suit VERY soon so im just woried about this one thing...

sooooooo can anyone help me out?


----------



## Ataraxis (Jun 12, 2012)

If you can't find green fur long enough, I'd probably use a wig. I'm afraid I have no idea who the good suppliers are, but I suspect you could find them listed on a cosplay website.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry to burst your bubble but that's not a Mohawk by any means.  
Anyway my suit has a long pile for the Mohawk.


----------



## PunkCat (Jun 19, 2012)

I made a set of ears on a headband but also wanted a mohawk.  Simple idea here, the headband goes left to right (from ear to ear) and the mohawk goes from front hairline to back hairline.  I tried to make a few other hats/ears where the length of the fur was supposed to stick up (like human hair, attached at the bottom then it sticks up).

Better idea was not to try to make the fur stick up from the fabric and it's already got a pile direction, right?  So instead of sticking it so the fur goes forward and I have to mousse it up or whatever, I build a frame that looks like an upside down T in cross-section.  There's the plastic mesh that goes from front to back, then ON TOP of it is a c-shaped rib that also goes from front to back.  This makes the headband/mohawk assembly pretty strong.  But then next, you're attaching fur to the upside-down T on either side and the fur is sticking UP instead of forward.

This can apply to a suit as well:
- head is not furred yet
- cut out a tall plastic rib or C-shape that goes from forehead to the back
- glue it on sideways so that the plastic thing itself looks like a mohawk
- attach fur to it so that the pile is sticking straight up instead of forward
- must attach fur to both sides of rib
- finish with the rest of the fur

Click link... must see derpy IRL picture of me but it shows the 'hawk pretty good.  Could have made this thing a foot tall if I wanted.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/katienotopoulos/this-is-what-a-furry-rave-looks-like?sub=1625886_370935


----------



## Dokid (Jun 19, 2012)

Most people take a block of foam and cover it with fur. It usually ends up nicer that way and you can get the mohawk to stand out


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 19, 2012)

Whar I had done for my costume was weft it in and take some spray adhesive and/or styling gel and raise it like a mohawk.
And Dbatty has a point, this is a mohawk


----------

